# what to do with overgrown Amazon Compacta



## InfiniteGlory (Oct 28, 2013)

Couldn't decide if this belongs in here or in the plant subforum. If this is the wrong I apologize, I am new here and still learning the structure.

I have learned during the journey of my planted tank that not everything they sell in the tubes at Petsmart is what it is supposed to be. My amazon compacta is really starting to outgrow my tank and block the light from my DHG.

Here is what I currently have in my tank; DHG, wisteria (floating), anubias, one stem of moneywort Christmas/java moss? and of course the amazon compacta.

Any suggestions as to whether I should search for a plant that stays around 6"-8" or should I move the swords to the back of the tank and keep trimming them to keep them short? I would really like my DHG to get as much light as possible since I am running LED's and not that many of them or of very good quality.

Here is the tank on 02-Sep-13 after I changed the landscape and put in the faux tree root, added in the DHG and moss. the majority of my plants melted but they are slowly recovering. I also trimmed up the swords some too.









Here is the tank as of 17-Oct-13. I added in 4 Osmocote capsules on 05-Oct-13 for the DHG and the swords got in on the action.









They have come a long way since 14-Feb-13. Yes, those are the same plants in the back hiding among the other plants


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Oct 28, 2013)

well....decided to sell them. Now it's time to search for that right plant that won't get too tall and help fill in the back of the tank.


----------



## Terminalance (Oct 31, 2013)

What size is your tank? Amazon Swords (Echinodorus Bleheri, assuming this is the species you have) can get over 2 feet tall. They are also extreme nutrient hogs. Some species that stay around 6-8" that come to mind are crypts, certain Anubias species because of how slow they grow, java fern, blyxia japonica just to name a few.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Oct 28, 2013)

well....I just found the plant tube from Petsmart and it is a E. bleheri so that explains a lot.

I have been looking into crypts and already have an Anubias. I will look into java fern and blyxia japonica and see about adding them to the list.

forgot to add my tank is a '4 gallon' but closer to 3 with everything in it.


----------



## Terminalance (Oct 31, 2013)

Java fern will probably choke your tank because it is a fast grower. Crypts will probably be your best bet.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been leaning towards the crypt style plants. So I will see how my tank does and recovers since the swords are now gone.


----------

